# Why do we(anything) need to eat?



## 660griz (Jun 7, 2019)

We all know God created us in his image. Does God need to eat? 
Why do some species get pleasure from sex and others just do it to propagate the species? Some species don't even need to have sex to propagate. 
Seems to me, a whole lot of pain in suffering could be avoided if we(or anything) didn't need to eat or have sex. 
The animal kingdom is a brutal world. Things starve and are torn apart all the time. Komodo dragons bite their victims and then just wait till the animal dies from infection. Just one example. 
Why do we have to get old and die? God doesn't.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 7, 2019)

660griz said:


> We all know God created us in his image. Does God need to eat?
> Why do some species get pleasure from sex and others just do it to propagate the species? Some species don't even need to have sex to propagate.
> Seems to me, a whole lot of pain in suffering could be avoided if we(or anything) didn't need to eat or have sex.
> The animal kingdom is a brutal world. Things starve and are torn apart all the time. Komodo dragons bite their victims and then just wait till the animal dies from infection. Just one example.
> Why do we have to get old and die? God doesn't.



Cuz Adam.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 7, 2019)

660griz said:


> We all know God created us in his image. Does God need to eat?
> Why do some species get pleasure from sex and others just do it to propagate the species? Some species don't even need to have sex to propagate.
> Seems to me, a whole lot of pain in suffering could be avoided if we(or anything) didn't need to eat or have sex.
> The animal kingdom is a brutal world. Things starve and are torn apart all the time. Komodo dragons bite their victims and then just wait till the animal dies from infection. Just one example.
> Why do we have to get old and die? God doesn't.





> Seems to me, a whole lot of pain in suffering could be avoided if we(or anything) didn't need to eat or have sex.


No food? No sex?
Now THATS crazy talk!


----------



## 660griz (Jun 7, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> No food? No sex?
> Now THATS crazy talk!


That's the devil talking Walt. Be careful.


----------



## ky55 (Jun 7, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> No food? No sex?
> Now THATS crazy talk!



Lobster tail and beer are my three favorite things.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 7, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> No food? No sex?
> Now THATS crazy talk!



No wonder Yahweh is always so angry. On the other hand he has a son so he must have got some at some point. Maybe before the Jews divorced him from Asherah leaving him a single father.


----------



## ky55 (Jun 7, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> No wonder Yahweh is always so angry. On the other hand he has a son so he must have got some at some point. Maybe before the Jews divorced him from Asherah leaving him a single father.



Can child support be so high that even God can’t pay it?


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 7, 2019)

ky55 said:


> Lobster tail and beer are my three favorite things.



nice


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 7, 2019)

ky55 said:


> Can child support be so high that even God can’t pay it?



Yes. But he CAN pay it.

I should preach.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 7, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Cuz Adam.



Eve bit it first. Then enticed Adam.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 7, 2019)

ky55 said:


> Lobster tail and beer are my three favorite things.


That's a good one. Im probably gonna borrow that!


----------



## ky55 (Jun 7, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> That's a good one. Im probably gonna borrow that!



Go right ahead. You have my permission!
You will be amazed at how many folks say, “but that’s just two”.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 10, 2019)

I just think Gods should be able to create something Godly. 
Instead of just a bunch of animals clamoring about for resources.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 10, 2019)

"Some species don't even need to have sex to propagate."

other than an earthworm everything has a mother........


----------



## 660griz (Jun 10, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "Some species don't even need to have sex to propagate."
> 
> other than an earthworm everything has a mother........


You mean, other than the ones that don't, everything else has a mother. 
Aligator pipefish, male carries and gives birth. 
And there are others. The point was if sex was necessary not, birth.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jun 10, 2019)

"The alligator pipefish is sexually dimorphic with males being larger than females. "

you would be wrong, the earthworm is the only creature created by our Lord that is asexual.

And yes, sex is required by everything else.

I don't like this forum, it's full of people who are not believers, so I leave now with new found reasons never to come back. Y'all have fun, me I am going to church, read scripture and pray.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 10, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "The alligator pipefish is sexually dimorphic with males being larger than females. "
> 
> you would be wrong, the earthworm is the only creature created by our Lord that is asexual.
> 
> ...


You keep moving the goal post. You said everything has a mother except earthworms. You are wrong. Sex is not required by everything else. Pray for better Googling skills.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jun 10, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "The alligator pipefish is sexually dimorphic with males being larger than females. "
> 
> you would be wrong, the earthworm is the only creature created by our Lord that is asexual.
> 
> ...





> I don't like this forum, it's full of people who are not believers,


Seems like the title of this sub forum would have been a tip off...….


----------



## ky55 (Jun 10, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> "The alligator pipefish is sexually dimorphic with males being larger than females. "
> 
> you would be wrong, the earthworm is the only creature created by our Lord that is asexual.
> 
> ...



That would probably be the best thing to do.
Some folks are more comfortable with reciting than researching.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 10, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Seems like the title of this sub forum would have been a tip off...….


----------



## 660griz (Jun 10, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Seems like the title of this sub forum would have been a tip off...….


May have required some Googling.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 10, 2019)

*Starfish and Sea Anemones are asexual.*


----------



## bullethead (Jun 10, 2019)

https://animals.mom.me/animals-that-use-asexual-reproduction-7167429.html

Google is not strong in some


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 10, 2019)

bullethead said:


> https://animals.mom.me/animals-that-use-asexual-reproduction-7167429.html
> 
> Google is not strong in some



You're too late buddy. This was not the echo chamber they were looking for.


----------



## bullethead (Jun 10, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> You're too late buddy. This was not the echo chamber they were looking for.


What slays me is that there is zero acknowledgment when we inform them about things that they are misinformed/under-informed about. Then again, it may be a willful exercise to only want to know what fits their beliefs.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 10, 2019)

bullethead said:


> What slays me is that there is zero acknowledgment when we inform them about things that they are misinformed/under-informed about. Then again, it may be a willful exercise to only want to know what fits their beliefs.



The avoidance is an acknowledgment.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 11, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> The avoidance is an acknowledgment.


Perhaps their avoidance of this thread means there is doubt in the validity of Genesis. 
"And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness:" 
Who is us?


----------



## bullethead (Jun 11, 2019)

660griz said:


> Perhaps their avoidance of this thread means there is doubt in the validity of Genesis.
> "And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness:"
> Who is us?


Exactly
The Jews believed in many gods. They wrote about this one in particular because this one god out of all the others chose the Jews to be "his" people. They were his and he was theirs. Still works that way today.
These modern "believers" have no idea about the history of the basis of their own religion. The Jews believe  Adam was the first Jew, the first man of their race. That god made him to create more followers for that god.
Other gods made other people.

But like with all religions, somebody is always wanting to invent the better mousetrap, err god. Paul's version of Yaweh 2.0 branched off of hard core Judiasm to include the Gentiles. And a new god for the new followers too.


----------



## 660griz (Jun 12, 2019)

"And you get a new God, and you get a new God..."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Eve bit it first. Then enticed Adam.



Eve didn't have a covenant.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2019)

ky55 said:


> Can child support be so high that even God can’t pay it?



Reminds me of the Blazin' Saddles scene taking applications from outlaws. What are your qualifications? Rape, train robbery, rape, bank robbery.

"You said rape twice." "I like rape."


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2019)

660griz said:


> Perhaps their avoidance of this thread means there is doubt in the validity of Genesis.
> "And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness:"
> Who is us?



 It may have been his Son. Which brings us back to the image thing. God was already a Father because he already had a Son. The family was already a thing even without sexuality. Gender was already a thing. Gender roles were already in place. The Son was submissive to the Father. 

Unless God was only referring to the image humans would become. Knowing the His son would become that image.

It takes a bit of faith or mental gymnastics to make it work.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2019)

Why did we even need to become humans? If I already existed in a family with a Father and Son, why did I need a body to redeem myself spiritually?
If I was created in that image. If that image was only spiritual as some believe.


----------



## TheBishop (Jun 12, 2019)

I don't know, I can see were if there is a god he would have made ME in his image, but I'm fairly certain that unless god is a mental midget or borderline retarded most humans were made in the image of something else entirely....


----------



## 660griz (Jun 12, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Eve bit it first. Then enticed Adam.


“You’ve got to admit it’s a bit of a pantomime, though,” said Crawly. “I mean, pointing out the Tree and saying ‘Don’t Touch’ in big letters. Not very subtle, is it? I mean, why not put it on top of a high mountain or a long way off? Makes you wonder what He’s really planning.” ---Giood Omens


----------



## Israel (Jun 12, 2019)

TheBishop said:


> I don't know, I can see were if there is a god he would have made ME in his image, but I'm fairly certain that unless god is a mental midget or borderline retarded most humans were made in the image of something else entirely....



Are you 'dat Israelite in whom is no guile?


Can't help but notice you think you're a pretty smart feller, too. Ain't that funny...can't say as I meet too many that think otherwise...(not about you, but themselves), myself included.

Hey, ya ever hear this? You know what the second smartest man in the world said to the smartest...?


----------



## TheBishop (Jun 12, 2019)

Israel said:


> Are you 'dat Israelite in whom is no guile?
> 
> 
> Can't help but notice you think you're a pretty smart feller, too. Ain't that funny...can't say as I meet too many that think otherwise...(not about you, but themselves), myself included.
> ...



All my dealings with mankind have taught me I am an anomaly rather the norm. I certainly do not believe I fancy a deity but I do hold myself in high esteem. My imagination isn't wild enough to picture the attributes of such an entity and I would not want to worship something with my kind of shortcomings.


----------



## atlashunter (Jun 12, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> It may have been his Son. Which brings us back to the image thing. God was already a Father because he already had a Son. The family was already a thing even without sexuality. Gender was already a thing. Gender roles were already in place. The Son was submissive to the Father.
> 
> Unless God was only referring to the image humans would become. Knowing the His son would become that image.
> 
> It takes a bit of faith or mental gymnastics to make it work.



Which brings us back to polytheism. Jesus and god are two separate deities.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 12, 2019)

Artfuldodger said:


> Eve didn't have a covenant.



Key word:
ENTICED....


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 12, 2019)

ky55 said:


> Can child support be so high that even God can’t pay it?



my wife's divorce lawyer seems determined to find out!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 12, 2019)

660griz said:


> Perhaps their avoidance of this thread means there is doubt in the validity of Genesis.
> "And God said, Let us make man in our image, after our likeness:"
> Who is us?



indeed! Did he have a mouse in his pocket when he said "let us" or what? Wait....maybe he has a split personality!


----------



## PopPop (Sep 12, 2019)

God has a great sense of humor, else he would let us shed our gonads and keep our hair and teeth. Just one example.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 17, 2019)

ky55 said:


> Go right ahead. You have my permission!
> You will be amazed at how many folks say, “but that’s just two”.


I must admit, it did give me pause for a second. But only a second.


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 17, 2019)

Do atheists believe in Satan?
Or the devil?


----------



## Turpentine (Sep 17, 2019)

Any of y'all flat earthers?


----------



## bullethead (Sep 18, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Do atheists believe in Satan?
> Or the devil?


No, why would they?
One myth is as bad as the other.
Atheism is a lack of belief.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 18, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Any of y'all flat earthers?


That's a belief held by a group of Christians I think.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 18, 2019)

Turpentine said:


> Do atheists believe in Satan?
> Or the devil?


I thought Satan and the devil were one and the same. I don’t believe in either.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 24, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> That's a good one. Im probably gonna borrow that!



I don’t know him, but I’m gonna go out on a limb and just guess he’s probably not gonna lend out /share all 3.


----------

